# تصميم أعمال تكييف الهواء المركزي باستخدام وحدات تثليج الماء



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 يناير 2010)

هذا جزء من كتابي المرجع العملي 
و ارجو ان يجد من يشتريه بعد ما نشرت معظم اجزاؤه هنا 
و نسال الله العفو و العافية 
أعمال تكييف الهواء المركزي​​باستخدام وحدات تثليج الماء​ 
A/C SYSTEM USING WATER CHILLERS​​يعتبر تكييف الهواء بالماء المثلج من الاختيارات الموفقة من حيث الامان فوسيط تبريد الهواء هو الماء المثلج الذي لا خطورة من تسربه بالاضافة الى سهولة الصيانة ورخص تكلفتها ورخص تكلفة التشغيل خاصة إذا ما استخدمنا وحدات التثليج بالامتصاص ​ويعيبه التكلفة المبدئية العالية وضخامة الوحدات ، إلا أن استخدامه مفضل في المباني المتعددة الإدوار أو ذات التصميم الخاص الذي ​لا يسمح باستخدام وحدات مدمجة والمدارس والمستشفيات والمباني الإدارية والتعليمية وخلافه ولتحديد عناصر منظومة تكييف الهواء ​باستخدام الماء المثلج يلزمنا تحديد : ​​1- حمل التبريد مقدراً بالوحدات الحرارية البريطانية ​2- بمعلومية هذا الحمل الحراري وفرق درجات الحرارة المطلوب تحقيقه عبر ملفات التبريد نحدد معدل تدفق الماء اللازم إنتاجه ​بواسطة وحدة تثليج الماء مقدراً بالجالون / دقيقة او باللتر / ثانية والإفضل التعامل بالوحدات البريطانية ​3- يلي ذلك تحديد قطر الماسورة الرئيسية التي ستنقل هذا الماء وبسرعة مناسبة ​4- تحديد قيمة ما يخص الطن تبريد من الماء المثلج أو بمعنى أخر تحديد معدل تدفق الماء المثلج الذي يحقق عند مروره داخل ملف ​التبريد تبريداً للهواء يعادل واحد طن تبريد وهو ما سيساعدنا لاحقاً في تحديد وحدات تداول الهواء للمناطق المختلفة إذا ما حددنا سعة ​كا منها بالطن تبريد​5- بمعرفة معدل التدفق لكل وحدة تداول هواء يمكن تحديد قطر ماسورة تغذيتها بنفس طريقة تحديد الماسورة الرئيسية ​​​​​6- بعد تحديد هوية الوحدات الداخلية ( وحدات تداول الهواء المكيف إذا كانت كبيرة السعة أو وحدة ملف ومروحة إذا كانت صغيرة ) ​7- تحديد ملحقات كل وحدة من محابس وأجهزة تحكم وقياس وهي التي ستركب مع خط إمداد الوحدة بالماء وكذلك خط الارجاع ​8- نبدأ في عمل مخطط مبدئي لمسارات الماء ورصد ملحقات المسار لكل وحدة وكل تفاصيل المسار من كيعان وتيهات ونقاصات ومحابس ( بلوف ) ​9- حساب الفقد في الضغط نتيجة لهذا المسار وملحقاته أي تحديد مقاومة المسار للتدفق ، وهي المقاومة التي ستتغلب عليها المضخة ​10- بتحديد معدل التدفق للماء المثلج وبمعلومية مقاومة المسار لعملية التدفق يمكن تحديد مواصفات المضخة اللازمة لتداول الماء المثلج ​11- اللجوء لكتالوجات الشركات المنتجة للوحدات لاختيار المناسب منها مادياً وكفاءة وتعميراً ​12- وضع المواصفات للوحدات المطلوبة للمشروع في كراسة المواصفات تمهيداً لطرحها للمقاولين ​​,​​حساب أقطار المواسير الناقلة لها​​كما في كل كتبي فإننا سنتبع طريقة الخطوة – خطوة وسنبتعد عن العلاقات المعقدة ذات المعاملات المختلفة حيث أن النتائج تكون واحدة أو على الأقل متقاربة : ​​أولاً : بعد تحديد الحمل الحراري الكلي للمكان مقدراً بالوحدات البريطانية أ, بالطن تبريد ، يتم تحديد معدل تدفق الماء اللازم إنتاجه​لتغطية هذا الحمل والتغلب عليه وتجاوزه من أحد العلاقات التالية :​​GPM= MASS FLOW RATE/ DENSITY​​​​= TONNAGE * 24/TD​​= BTUH/ 500TD​​TD = COOLING RANGE= 10-14F​​​​​​OR​​​​LPS= 0.239*REFRIGERATION CAPACITY IN KW / TD​​WHERE : TD = CENTIGRADES​​ 
ومنها نحصل على معدل تدفق الماء البارد المطلوب لتحقيق خفض درجة حرارة الهواء والمعادل للفرق بين درجتي حرارة دخول وخروج الماء الى ملفات التبريد الرئيسي تقريباً 

** تتراوح درجة حرارة الماء البارد الداخل إلى أنابيب الملف بين 40د ف ( 4.5 دم ) و 50 د ف ( 10 دم ) 

ويكون الفرق درجات الحرارة المقبول بين الماء الداخل لملف التبريد والخارج منه 14.4 د ف 

ثانياً : احسب قيمة معدل التدفق التي تحقق واحد طن تبريد GPM/TON كما انه يمكن تحديدها من جدول الصانع عند اختيار الوحدات 


ثالثاً : حدد سرعة تدفق الماء داخل أنابيب تغذية ملف التبريد 

** وتتراوح سرعة الماء البارد داخل أنابيب الملف بين 0.3متر / ثا و 2.4م / ثا ( 3و 7 قدم /ثا ) 

رابعاً : حدد أقطار مواسير نقل المياه المثلجة بدءاً من وحدة التثليج و حتى وحدات تداول الهواء ومن ثم مواسير إرجاع الماء إلى وحدة 
التثليج مرة أخرى من العلاقة التالية : d= 0.41gpm/v inch طبعاً القيمة تحت الجذر 
على النحو التالي : 1
- حددنا الطاقة التبريدية للوحدات المنتجة للماء المثلج وبالتالي معدل تدفق الماء اللازم لتحقيق ذلك في بند سابق والتي سنعوض بها في العلاقة السابقة لتحديد قطر الماسورة الناقلة الرئيسية لهذا المعدل من تدفق الماء ولنسميها الماسورة الأم main run وبتحديد الحمل الحراري لكل منطقة أو غرفة من المبنى يتم تحديد الطاقة التبريدية لملف التبريد الذي يغطيها وبالتالي نحسب معدل تدفق الماء إليها ونحدد سرعة تدفق الماء اليها ومن ثم تحديد قطر ماسورة تغذية الوحدة من نفس العلاقة المذكورة وتسمى الماسورة المغذية لكل وحدة تداول هواء بتفريعة SUB BRANSH 
ويتم تغذية عدة تفريعات SUB BRANCHES من فرع BRANSH يتفرع من الماسورة الام ثم يتم تحديد مجموع طاقات التبريد لهذه الوحدات ليتم تغذيتها منه وسرعة التدفق المناسبة ثم يتم حساب قطر الماسورة للفرع من العلاقة السابق ذكرها 0

2- فمثلا اذا كانت الطاقة التبريدية التي تغطي احتياجات مبنى هي 455 طن تبريد فانه يتم اختيار وحدات تثليج الماء التي تعطي هذه 
الطاقة عند درجة حرارة خارجية قدرها 115 د ف أو حسب الظروف المناخية للمكان ، ولتكن الطاقة الاسمية للوحدات المختارة هي 500طن تبريد مقسمة على وحدتي تثليج طاقة كل منها 250 طن تبريد وعليه يتم تحديد قطر الماسورة التي ستنقل ناتج هذه الوحدة من الماء المثلج الى ماسورة رئيسية ستصب فيها الوحدتان نواتجهما من الماء المثلج 

3- يتم جدولة قيمة طاقة الوحدة ومعدل تدفق الماء المثلج اليها وقطر الماسورة المغذية للوحدة بهذا الماء كما يتم عمل مجموعات من الوحدات الداخلية التي ستغذي من كل فرع وقطر هذا الفرع ومعدل التدفق الذي ينقله وهو مجموع معدلات التدفق لمجموعة الوحدات التي سيغذيها هذا الفرع وبذلك يكون قد اكتملت عملية تحديد اقطار المواسير سواء الرئيسية التي تغذي الفروع او الفروع التي تفذي المجموعات او التفريعات التي تغذي الوحدات ( يوجد جدول فيها بعض الملاحظات ) 







تصميم شبكة تغذية وحدات تداول الهواء بالماء المثلج​ 
تتضمن شبكة التغذية بالماء البارد : خط مواسير تغذية وخط مواسير أرجاع كاساس ، ، وملحقات هذه المواسير PIPE FITTINGS 
من تيهات TEE وكيعان ELBOWS ومنظمات تحكم في معدل تدفق الماء مثل FLOWSWITCH ,CIRCUIT SETTER ومصافي STRAINERS ويلوف تحكم سواء لتنظيم ضغط الماء PRESSURE REGULATING او للتحكم في التدفق مثل الصمام البوابه GATE VALVES او ذات القلب الكروي ، واجهزة قياس ضغط ، بالاضافة الى ملفات التبريد وملحقاتها وخزان التعويض المسمى بخزان التمدد ( EXPANSION TANK ) وملحقاته مثل فاصلة الهواء ومضخة التغذية الكيماوية المانعة للصدا وتكون البكتريا والطحالب في ماء التبريد ومضخة او مضخات تداول المياه وملحقاتها وتعتبر الشبكة ذات المسارين هي الانسب والارخص ، الا أنه توجد الشبكة ذات المسارات الثلاث : مسار إمداد بالماء البارد ، مسار إمداد بماء التدفئة ،ومسار إرجاع مشترك ، 
وايضاً توجد الشبكة ذات المسارات الاربعة : مسار إمداد بالماء البارد ، مسار إمداد بماء التدفئة ، مسار إرجاع منفصل لكل منها 


شبكات توزيع المياه لوحدات التكييف​​من نعم الخالق على البشرية تواجد المياه بصفة لا تنقطع فهي عنصر الحياة الذي بدونه لم ولن تقوم حضارة كاملة على أي أرض 

أسباب تفضيل الماء كوسيط في وحدات التكييف : 

1- لما يتمتع به من حرارة نوعية عالية ، طيع حراريا 
2- رخص ثمنه 
3- توافر مصادره 
4- آمن الاستخدام 
5- سهل التداول ، كما يمكن نقله الى مسافات بعيده لا تؤثر على أدائه لكونه يمر في مواسير جيدة العذل 

استخداماته : 
1- وسيط جيد ، رخيص التكلفة وآمن وطيع ،لا متصاص ونقل وتوزيع الحرارة / البرودة خلال وحدات تداول الهواء 
2- تبريد المكثفات سواء لوحدات التكييف او للاغراض الصناعية مثل محطات توليد الكهرباء توليد الطاقة النووية 
3- في أبراج التبريد 
4- في المراجل ( الغلايات ) 
5- في الترطيب 
6- خفض الحرارة بالتبخير ( بطريقة التذرية ) 


مساوىء استخدام الماء : 

احتواؤه على مواد عالقة قد تتسبب في تكون قشرة على جدران الانابيب وهو ما يؤدي الى خفض معدل تدفق المياه وما يتبع ذلك من تناقص اداء الوحدات ، وزيادة الاحتكاك بين الماء وجدر الانابيب المبطنة بالرواسب مما يجهد المضخات ، وهذه القشرة تتنامى حتى تغلق المسار تماماً ويتوجب بعد تحديد معدل تدفق المياه اللازم للسريان خلال مسارات الوحدة أن يتم عمل مخطط ابتدائي لمسار المياه وتحديد أماكن وعدد البلوف ( الصمامات ) والكيعان وباقي ملحقات شبكة ( منظومة ) المياه التي يتوقع استخدامها وأقصى ارتفاع ستصل إليه المياه ثم تحديد الفقد الناتج نتيجة استخدام هذه الشبكة ، وذلك لتحديد مواصفات المضخة المطلوبة ، وعمل مخطط تصميمي للمنظومة ( الشبكة ) كمرشد للمقاول المنفذ كما ينصح باضافة مواد كيماوية حافظة الى مياه التبريد للمساعدة على حماية المواسير ضد تكون قشرة داخلية وتكاثر البكتريا والطحالب ،و كذلك لحمايتها من التأكل ، 
وفي بعض المشاريع يلزم اضافة وحدة لمعالجة المياه المستخدمة لتقليل محتواها من الاملاح الضارة 0

​​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 يناير 2010)

*استكمال*


 أنواع شبكات توزيع مياه التبريد والتدفئة 

توجد أربعة انواع من شبكات توزيع مياه التبريد والتدفئة نذكرها فيما يلي باختصار يخدم الغرض من هذا الكتاب : 

1- شبكة ذات مسار واحد أي شبكة فردية المسار وتسمح بمرور إما المياه الباردة أو الساخنة حسب الغرض الذي تتعامل معه 
تدفئة او تبريد مع وجود خط ارجاع 
2- شبكة ذات مسارين أي شبكة مزدوجة المسار : وتسمح بمرور الماء البارد في خط توصيل منفصل عن خط توصيل الماء الساخن وبالتالي فان خط التدفئة وخط التبريد يكونا جاهزين دون تعقيدات في التوصيلات وكل منفرد بذاته عن الاخر مع وجود خط ارجاع مشترك 


3- شبكة متعددة المسارات بحيث تكون نقطة التوزيع للماء رئيسية ويتفرع منها مسارات لامداد وحدات مناولة بالماء ثم يتجمع الماء من الفروع بعد استنفاذ الغرض من مرورة في الوحدات بنقط خط تجميع الماء الراجع وتكون نقطة الامداد بالماء البارد ونقطة التقاء الماء الراجع البارد منفصلة عن نقطة الامداد بالماء الساخن وكذلك نقطة التقاء الماء الراجع الساخن 
والاشكال التالية توضح مجموعة من الشبكات التي ينصح باستخدامها 1- شبكة فردية المسار 2- شبكة مزدوجة المسار 
 3- شبكة متعددة المسارات ( يوجد رسوم مرافقة ) 

​حسابات الفقد في شبكة أنابيب المياه وتشمل :​

1- حساب الفقد الناتج عن الاحتكاك ،وذلك بأن يتم حساب الاطوال المكافئة للملحقات الموجودة في أطول مسار للماء ( كيعان ، صمامات ، موزعات فلاتر صفايات ، 00 الخ لادخالها ضمن حسابات المضخة 
2- الفقد في الضغط أثناء تدفق الماء ومروره خلال المراحل المختلفة للشبكة 
3- الضغط الناتج عن السرعة 

ومجموع هذه المفقودات يدخل في حسابات اختيار المضخة والجداول ( ) : ويتم منه اختيار الطول المكافىء لمختلف ملحقات شبكة المياه ويجب الا نغفل عند تخطيط شبكات المياه المخصصة لاعمال التكييف إضافة محابس تخلص من الهواء وفي حالة المياه العادية يضاف عند نهاية كل خط امداد مانع التخلص من فقاعات الهواء عند اعلى نقطة من شبكة المواسير من خلال محابس التخلص من الهواء والاتقل سرعة طرد الهواء عن 2 قدم / ثا ،ولذا نوصي بالا تقل سرعة الماء عند نهاية 

اعلا نقطة من الخط عن 2 قدم / ثا والا فانه لن يتم التخلص من فقاعات الهواء التي ستسبب مشاكل جمة في الخط وقد تتجمع في منطقة وتعوق سريان ماء التبريد الى ملفات التبريد وبالتالي التأثير في أداء وحدات مناولة الهواء فضلاً عن الضوضاء التي يحدثها تنقل هذه الفقاعات داخل انابيب الماء 
​العلاقات التي تحكم حسابات الفقد في الضغط داخل الانابيب الناقلة للموائع​

يحكم تدفق الموائع في أنابيب عدد من العلاقات الهامة نذكرها فيما يلي : 

1- معادلة دراسي – وايزنباخ : 
2- معادلة هازان – ويليامز 
3- رقم رينولدز : 


السرعات المعتمدة للماء في النقاط الهامة من خطوط مياه التبريد 

*· **سرعة سحب الماء عند مدخل المضخة يتراوح بين 4 و 7 ق/ ثا *
*· **سرعة الخروج من المضخة 8- 12 ق / ث *
*· **سرعة الماء في الخط الرأسي ( القائم ) 3 : 10 ق/ ثا *
*· *السرعة المتوسطة االمقبولة للماء التي تعطي أقل مستوى من الضوضاء 5- 7 ق / ثا 
( تحدث الضوضاء نتيجة لوجود فقاعات هوائية ضمن كتلة الماء لذا يلزم وجود محابس التخلص من الهواء ضمن خطوط توصيل الماء ) 
​تعليق المواسير الحاملة للمياه​

افقياً : تتناسب المسافة البينية بين العلاقات مع قطر الماسورة و قطر السيخ الحامل وسمك الشريحة المصنوع منها حلقة التحميل ووزن المسورة ممتلئة ووسائل التثبيت مبينة بالشكال ( ) والمسافات البينية المعتمدة موضحة بجدول رقم ( ) 

المسافات البينية الافقية لتعليق المواسير المحملة بالماء 


قطر الماسورة بالبوصة 
1/2
1
1و1/2
2
3
4
5

6
8
10
12
المسافة البنية بالقدم 
5
7
9
10
12
14

17



قطر السيخ الحامل بالبوصة 
(MM10) 3/8
1/2
1/2"
4/3
7/8









مجموعة من الرسومات ( 









خزان التمدد : تصمم خزانات التمدد الملحقة بأنظمة تكييف الهواء بالماء البارد عند درجة حرارة تشغيل تتراوح بين 160 و 280 دف 
وفي هذه العلاقة : 

أقل حجم للخزان يمكن قبوله ، جالون أمريكي = V1
حجم المياه المتداولة في منظومة التكييف ، جالون أمريكي = V2
اقصى معدل درجة حرارة تشغيل ، دف = T 
الضغط المتوقع داخل الخزان عندما تتدفق المياه الى داخله = P a
في الاغلب تكون مساوية لقيمة الضغط الجوي مقدراً بالقدم ماء 
أقل ضغط داخل الخزان ، قدم ماء = Pf
اقصي ضغط تشغيل للخزان شاملاً قيمة سمت المضخة ، قدم ماء = P0
ويعتبر هذا الخزان اساسياً في نظام تكييف الهواء بالماء البارد ويضاف الى الماء بداخله مواد كيماوية مانعة لنمو الطحالب والبكتريا وموانع للصدأ ويفضل أن يكون من الفيبر جلاس نظراً لعدم تأثره بالكيماويات او العوامل الجوية انظر الشكل المرفق 
​انواع المواسير المستخدمة لنقل المياه المثلجة​
تستخدم أحد أنواع المواسير التالي ذكرها لنقل المياه المثلجة بين الوحدات : 

· المواسير الصلب الملحومة طولياً ERW المجموعة 40 
· المواسير الصلب غير الملحومة ولكن قابلة للحام SEAMLESS 
· المواسير الحديد المصنوعة من الحديد الزهر المرن والمعروفة بالدكتايل DUCTILE 
· المواسير البلاستيك المصنوعة من مادة البروبلين وتتحمل ضغط حتى 20 بار 
· المواسير الحرارية THERMAL PIPES التي تتحمل الضغوط العالية وتلحم حرارياً 

وتعزل هذه المواسير اما 
· بوسائد من الالياف الزجاجية او من الصوف الصخري او من الالياف الزجاجية المسبقة التشكيل حسب قطر الماسورة الخارجي وبسمك يتراوح بين واحد واثنين بوصة وبكثافة تصل الى 84 كغ / متر مكعب 
· او من البلاستيك الرغوي عالي الكثافة 
· وبعض الهيئات ذات الامكانيات المالية العالية تطلب المواسير التي يتم دفنها في الارض مسبقة العزل وهذه النوعية يتم عزلها بالمصنع بأطوال6 متر للمواسير الملحومة طوليااو الغير ملحومة او الدكتايل ، بينما بأطوال تصل الى 12 متر من المواسير البروبلين واحياناً في حالة الاطوال الممتدة لمئات الامتار يتم استحضار ماكينة تصنيع متحركة لتصنيع الماسورة بلا انقطاع من مادة البروبلين واخراجها معزولة والعزل مغطي بطبقة حماية من ال بي في سي ، كما توجد ملحقات مثل التيهات للاغراض التفريغ يتم تركيبها بطرق تتوقف 



على تكنولوجيا الجهة الموردة لهذه المواسير أما بالنسبة للمواسير الحديدية فتوجد طرق لقصها وعمل التفريعات واعادة عزل المناطق الملحومة وتغليفها لا يفيد فيها الاسهاب وانما الرسومات التي يقدمها الصانع 
* ويتم تحميل هذه المواسير على مساند مشكلة من الزوايا او القضبان الحديدية ذات المقطع وسمك البدن المناسب لقطر الماسورة او بالاحرى وزن الماسورة وهي ممتلئة بالماء المثلج هذا ومبين بالجدول المرفق المسافات البينية المناسبة لتحمل كل قطر سواء على الارض او معلقة او مستندة للحائط افقياً او راسياً 



 عزل أنابيب نقل المياه لاغراض التكييف 

 يوصي بالعزل الحراري لأنابيب نقل المياه الباردة chilled water او الحارة hot water اذا تراوحت درجة حرارة الماء في داخل الانابيب بين 60 و 105 دف ( 15.6و 41 دم ) تحقيقاً للوفر في الطاقة ، منع التكاثف على سطح الانابيب وبالتالي تفادي الاضرار التي تنتج عن تساقط قطرات الماء على الاجهزة والمعدات او الاثاث أو الادميين من تلفيات أو إصابات ولتحقيق أقصى أمان لتفادي التعرض أو ملامسة أسطح الانابيب 0 وقد حددت قيمة الحد الادنى لتخانات الاغلفة العازلة للانابيب طبقاً لقطر الانبوب 
( الماسورة ) ودرجة حرارة المياه المارة داخلها ضمن الدليل الام : ASHARE IESNA STANDARD 


 وصلات التمدد والانكماش ( الوصلات المرنة ) 

تستخدم الوصلات المرنة في شبكات توزيع المياه بغرض التغلب على انتقال الاهتزازات من المضخة الى بقية الخط ويتم تركيبها على خطي السحب والطرد بحيث لا تبعد عن مصدر الاهتزاز اكثر من متر ، وهي تفيد ايضاً في التجاوب مع ظاهرة التمدد والانكماش ، ويوجد منها الوصلات المعدنية المرنة المصنعة بالموقع وكذلك تتوافر ايضاً وصلات مرنة مطاطية ذات الخصر ،فهي عبارة عن انتفاخات مطاطية كروية بين كل انتفاخين خصر ، وبالتالي تعمل عمل الياي وتسمى : وصلات التمدد 



المطاطية الكروية SHERICAL EXPANSION JOINTS وهي مصنعة من المطاط المعالج EPOM وتكون الوصلة ذات انتفاخ كروي واحد او متعدد الانتفاخات ،وتتوقف مسافة التمدد والانضغاط على عدد الانتفاخات في متن الوصلة ، انظر الاشكال والجداول المرفقة بعد ، ونظراً لان مواسير نقل مياه تبريد المكثفات المائية او المياه المثلجة الخارجة من وحدات تثليج الماء تتعرض لدرجات حرارة تتراوح بين 40و 100دف ( 4.4و 37.8 دم ) فهي تتعرض لظاهرة التمدد والانكماش باختلاف درجات الحرارة وينتج عن تمدد المواسير وانكماشها حدوث تشققات في بدن تلك المواسير تنتهي بالكسر وبالتالي تسرب المياه وما يترتب على ذلك من خسائر مادية للمقيم بالمكان ويمكن تفادي أثار تمدد مواسير المياه وانكماشها بتصنيع وصلات من نفس الانابيب المنشأ منها خط نقل المياه ، لتمتص التمدد أو الانكماش الذي يسببه زيادة او نقص درجات حرارة الماء وحيث لا يمكن استخدام مثل هذه الوصلات ( كما هو الحال في المناور والاماكن الضيقة ) يتم استخدام وصلات مرنة خاصة ويتم تركيب وعزل هذه الوصلات المرنة بعناية فائقة 0
وفي حالة تصنيع الوصلات المرنة بالموقع ( شكل ) من نفس الانابيب المستخدمة في انشاء الخط فانه يمكن الرجوع لــ 
ASHRAE HANDBOOK 1992 k,HVAC YSTEMS AND EQUIPMENT 
ويوصي بتحديد أبعاد هذه الوصلات من علاقات قياسية استحدثها WALLER عام 1990وهي تغني عن الحسابات المعقدة لدراسة الاجهادات التي تتعرض لها الانابيب نتيجة التأثر الحراري ، وهذه العلاقات هي : 
​
 المواسير المسبقة العزل 
( PREINSULATED PIPES ) ​
 رغم سعرها العالي القيمة تتميز هذه المواسير بأنها : 

· توفر وقت التفيذ 
· معمرة 
· توفر العمالة 
· سهولة التداول 
وللتعرف عليها وعلى تطبقياتها يجب الالمام بالتعريفات التالية : 

A – القلب الحامل للسائل CARRIER COPE PIPE 

وهي الماسورة ( الانبوب ) الذي يعبره السائل وتصنع من أي من الخامات التالية 

1- مواسير الصلب الملحومة طولياً : ERW
2- مواسير الصلب الملحوم حلزونياً : SRW 
3- مواسير غير ملحومة SEAMLESS 
4- مواسير الزهر المرن ( الدكتايل ) DUCTILE CAST IRON 

وهذه المواسير يجب أن تكون ذات مواصفات تتوافق مع المواصفات القياسية التالية أو احداها : ​ASTM A 350​​ API 5L ​​ ASTM A106 GRADE A OR B ​
وهذه المواسير تكون متجانسة السمك ويشار الى متانتها بعيارين : 
عيار 40 وعيار 80 يتحمل ضغطاً أكبر من العيار 40 و لكن عيار 40 هو الاكثر استعمالا ً وتحمله كاف لمعظم الاغراض الصناعية 
ويتم تجهيز اطراف هذه المواسير للترابط اما باللحام او بوصلات تربيط ميكانيكية 

*5- *المواسير المطاطية : ( HIGH DENISTY POLYETHY LENE PIPES ) 


وهي مواسير مطاطية مبثوقة مرنة بالقدر الذي يجعلها تستعيد استدراتها بعد أن تمر عليها دبابة وتصنع من 100 PE بكثافة اكبر من 950 kg/m وتتحمل ضغط قدره 16 BAR وذلك طبقاً للمواصفات الالمانية 8075 DINوالدولية ISO 4427
وال HDPE تكون خفيفة الوزن عالية المرونة يتم لحامها حرارياً 

6- مواسير من مواد أخرى قابلة للاستخدام مثل النحاس PVC البلاستيك الحراري 
B – العزل الحراري : 
ويصنع من البولي يوريثان ( PU) الخالي من الغازات الفلوركاربونية CECFREE وذات كثافة تتراوح بين 32و 100 KG/M متجانسة بنسبة 90- 95% معامل انتقال الحرارة K=0.03 W/M.K وقدره انضغاط تتراوح بين 414 – 276 KPA وتعمل تحت تأثير درجات حرارة تتراوح بين 30و 142 د م 

- نوعية أخرى من العزل ولكن مقاومة للحريق وهي مادة البولي سوسيانيوريت الرغوي POLYISO CYANURATE تتمثل مقاومتها للحريق في البيانات التالية 
- مدى انتشار الحريق فيها > 25 FSI ( FSI : FLAME SPEED INDEX ) 
- مدى انتشار الدخان > 5000 SD ( SD: SMOKE DEVLOPMENT ) وذلك طبقاً للمواصفات ASTM E84 ويحيط العزل بالماسورة محتضناً أياها 
C- التغليف : CASING / JACKET 
يتم تغليف العزل حتى لا يتعرض للعوامل الجوية فيفسد بمواد غير نافذة للماء أو الهواء مثل مادة HDPE طبقاً للمواصفة الامريكية ASTM D1248او مادة FRP المدعومة بالريزان , مثلها في التوصيف مثل HPDE او الــ PVC 



نوعية أخرى من العزل ولكن مقاومة للحريق وهي مادة البولي سوسيانيوريت الرغوي POLYISO CYANURATE 
وتتمثل مقاومتها للحريق في البيانات التالية : 

مدى انتشار الحريق فيها > 25FSI ( FSI : FLAME SPEED INDEX ) 
مدى انتشار الدخان > SD 5000 ( SD: SMOKE DEVLOPMENT ) 
وذلك طبقاً للمواصفات ASTM E84  ويحيط العزل بالماسورة محتضناً إياها 

C - التغليف : CASING / JACKET 
يتم تغليف العزل حتى لا يتعرض للعوامل الجوية فيفسد بمواد غير نافذة للماء أو الهواء مثل مادة HDPE طبقاً للمواصفة الامريكية ASTM D1248 او مادة FRP المدعومة بالريزان مثلها في التوصيف مثل HPDE او ال PVC 

 تمديد المواسير المسبقة العزل تحت سطح الارض 

1- يتم اعداد لوحات تنسيق المنافع للموقع 
2- تدفن هذه المواسير على اعماق تتراوح بين 1.5 م و30سم 
3- تحدد مسارات مواسير نقل المياه المثلجة بالتنسيق مع كل من : 
*· **مهندس الاعمال المدنية *
*· **مهندس اعمال الصرف الصحي وتمديدات المياه *
*· **سائق الحفار *
*· **مساح الموقع *
*· *فني تمديدات المواسير 

والغرض من ذلك هو عدم ايجاد ثغرة ينتج عنها خطأ يصعب إصلاحه بينما لا يصعب تفاديه إذا ما تم التنسيق 

4- يتم حفر قنوات بالعماق المتفق عليها وباتساع لا يقل عن واحد متر ويلاحظ أنه إذا كانت القناة المحفورة ذات عمق يزيد عن 120 سم في تربة غير متماسكة ، أن يتم استخدام سواتر معدنية تسند التربة وتمنعها من الانهيار وهذه المساند هي ابسط تعبير عن التزام تعليمات السلامة والحفاظ على أرواح الفنيين والعمال 
5- باستخدام الماء يتم تلبيد التربة في قاع القناة 
6- يتم فرش طبقة رملية ناعمة بسمك 30سم مع استخدام المياه لتلبيدها ويتم عمل دمك للتربة ميكانيكياً باستخدام الرصاصة 
7- يتم في بعض الاحيان عمل فرشة خرسانية لتحمل المواسير إذا كانت التربة غير مضمونة التماسك 
8- يتم إتزال المواسير باستخدام الافراد ( للمواسير أقل من 4) أما ما هو اكبر من 6 يلزمها استخدام ونش لالقائها في القناة وكذلك عند عملية الوص بينها وتوجد صور مرفقة تبين بعض مراحل التمديد 
9- تكون أطراف المواسير الصلب مكشوفة أي غير مكسوة بالعازل وتكون مجهزة بأخدود حلقي للوصلة الميكانيكية 
10- يتم ضبط الاطراف وكذلك منسوب المواسير واستقامتها مع تدعيم هذا المنسوب باستخدام قطع من الخشب أو باستخدام عدد 2 ونش ( 1.5 طن ) لتحميل الماسورة ليكون مرن الحركة حتى يتم تربيطه ​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 يناير 2010)

اتمني اكون عملت الواجب 
التالي سيكون عن المحابس و المضخات المستخدمة في اعمال التكييف بالماء البارد


----------



## Badran Mohammed (30 يناير 2010)

عملت الواجب وزيادة 
موضوع مفيد ولو كان بصيغ pdf لاكان افضل 
بورك فيك


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (30 يناير 2010)

حاول ان تحمل الكتاب على نلف بدي اف


----------



## ramzi hmaidan (30 يناير 2010)

Hi
You said 5-7 F/Sec is acceptable speed for noise in the pipe , I have 4" pipe and the GPM is 165 and he consultant needs 1m/sec velocity but the 4" has 1.8m/sec , does 1.8m/s make noise in the pipe ?


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع ليس هكذا 
يوجد في آشري - اسس ارجو ان ترجع اليها فتوجد خريطة تربط سرعة تدفق الماء و الجالون / د ، وكذلك قطر البايب ، و الارقام التي اعطيت في الموضوع هي ناتج تجارب لآخرين سبقوني بابحاث و تجارب بالموقع لذا انا افضل ان ترجع لمرجع الاسس ( فاندامنتلز ) و ستجد اجابة 
اما سرعة التدفق للماء في ملف التبريد فتحددها كتالوجات الشركة المنتجة
please refer back to ashrae fundamentals , the chapter of piping 
the figures i mentioned are according to experience and site tryal and eror investigated by former experts


----------



## saloo6565 (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد دوالي (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## hsfarid (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى م سعيد على تعبك و اهتمامك الله يبارك فيك


----------



## زياد الزوز (14 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته
وجزاك الله الخير
لحسن تعاونك معنا
وانا ارغب فعلا في الكتاب المذكور
اذا كان فعلا يشمل كل شئ عن تصميم اعمال التكييف
ويا حبذا لو كان مع التكييف ايضا باقي الاعمال الميكانيكية
ارجو الرد
وشكرا


----------



## محمد سردينة (14 فبراير 2010)

*شكر و تقدير*

شكرا على قبولى عضو معكم فى المنتدى:14:


----------



## حسام الدينن (14 فبراير 2010)

*خي العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته
وجزاك الله الخير
لحسن تعاونك معنا
وانا ارغب فعلا في الكتاب المذكور
اذا كان فعلا يشمل كل شئ عن تصميم اعمال التكييف
ويا حبذا لو كان مع التكييف ايضا باقي الاعمال الميكانيكية
ارجو الرد
وشكرا*


----------



## pora (14 فبراير 2010)

مش عارف اقولك ايه والله يابشمهندس 
باختصار بارك الله فيك


----------



## النسر الاخضر (17 فبراير 2010)

نرجو افادتنا عن ماهي الاشياء الواجب توافرها في المباني للتنفيذ


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
رجاء ابحث في المواضيع التي باسمي و ستجد جزءا تحت عنوان : أسس عامة أو هامة بالنسبة لكتابي فهو شامل لأعمال التكييف المركزي و التدفئة و التهوية و الترطيب وغرف التجميد و لم اتعرض قيه للتبريد بالامتصاص اما باقي الاعمال الميكانيكية فانا اخاول ان الملم ماهو نافع و تطبيقي في اعمال مكافحة الحريق و الاعمال الصحية و خمامات السباحة و الله الموفق 
و دعائكم ننتظر


----------



## المرهبي (18 فبراير 2010)

:59:


مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> أنواع شبكات توزيع مياه التبريد والتدفئة
> 
> توجد أربعة انواع من شبكات توزيع مياه التبريد والتدفئة نذكرها فيما يلي باختصار يخدم الغرض من هذا الكتاب : ​
> 1- شبكة ذات مسار واحد أي شبكة فردية المسار وتسمح بمرور إما المياه الباردة أو الساخنة حسب الغرض الذي تتعامل معه
> ...


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 فبراير 2010)

لسلام عليكم 
ياتري لو طبعت الكتاب اطبع منه كم نسخة ؟ 
افادكم الله


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك , كفيت ووفيت .


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 فبراير 2010)

*تابع الموضوع*

حساب معدل تدفق الماء اللازم لتوليد القدرة التبريدية اللازمة لعملية تكييف الهواء 

في السطور التالية سأذكر من المعلومات ما يعتبر ضروريا ان يعرف من قبل المهندس المتخصص 
و قد وجدت انني لابد من أن اضيفها بعد ان وجدت اسئلة تتعلق بمعدل تدفق الماء المبرد لكل طن تبريد 

العلاقة التالية تحدد العلاقة بين القدرة التبريدية Q, BTUH للتشللر ( وحدة تسقيع الماء ) ومعدل تدفق الماء GPM اللازم تثليجه بواسطة التشللر :

Q = 500 *GPM* TD​اما الرقم 500 فهو معامل التحويل من رطل / ساعة الى جالون دقيقة فهو يساوي :


THE 500 = 60min/h *0.1337cu.ftper gallon *62.32lb/cu.ft


TD = فرق درجات الحرارة اللازم احداثه 
و واضح ان معدل تدفق الماء يعتمد على فرق درجات الحرارة المطلوب 

اذا كانت قيمة الفرق 8 د ف فان معدل التدفق اللازم لاحداث ماقيمته طن تبريد يكون 3 جا/ د ، و اذا كان الفرق : 24 د ف فيلزم 1 جا/ د و اذا كان الفرق 10 د ف فان 2.4 جا /د يكفي 
 و الحسابات هي الفيصل في هذه الارقام 

و يلاحظ ان درجة حرارة الماء الداخل للتشللر تكون ذات تأثير كبير في حسابات قدرة الضاغط المستخدم كما ان درجة حرارة الماء الداخل لملف التبريد في وحدة تداول الهواء تلعب دورا في نسبة الرطوبة المحملة مع هواء الامداد 
ايضا فانه كلما زاد الفرق في درجات الحرارة نقص معدل تدفق الماء اللازم لأداء الخدمة 

و من الاشياء المحيرة لمصمم النظام العلاقة بين سرعة تدفق الماء و الفقد في الضغط داخل المواسير الناقلة للماء و هو ما سنتعرض له في اللقاء القادم 
و نسألكم الدعاء  ​


----------



## مؤيد غازي (7 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## صباحي أسامة صباحي (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير يا باشمهندس ... وبستفسرك عن برنامج الAutoCAD MEP 2010 لو تستطيع أن تمدني بأي معلومات عنه أو كتب تعليمية ..شكرأ جزيلاً


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## jouini87 (12 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى معلومات وإن شاء الله مستفدين من مواضيعك
*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
و الله يا مهندس صباحي انا ولله الحمد اعرف فقط استطلع المخططات و اطبع اللي انا عايزه وتعلمت ذلك علشان اقدر اكمل مسيرتي 
و البركة في الشباب يبتدوا يعلمونا خطوة خطوة 
على كل ، دار الشعاع السورية بحلب اصدرت كتاب سهل الموضوع اسم الكتاب اوتوكاد 2009 دورة في كتاب تاليف المهندس وسيم خوري 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق و مستقبل زاهر عامر باذن الله


----------



## zabusnina (31 مارس 2010)

من الاشياء المحيرة لمصمم النظام العلاقة بين سرعة تدفق الماء و الفقد في الضغط داخل المواسير الناقلة للماء و هو ما سنتعرض له في اللقاء القادم 
لازلت انتظر اللقاء القادم ارجو ان يكون قريبيا جزاك الله عنا خيرا ومتعك الله بالصحه والعافية في الدنيا والنظر الي وجهه الكريم في الاخرة امين


----------



## eng usama_as (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وفضله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
العلاقة بين السرعة ومعدل التدفق ومعدلات الفقد الاحتكاكي ستجدها في آشري فاندامنتلز في باب البايبز او الـ فلو خريطة لكل من مواسير النحاس و الصلب و الـ بي في سي كل على حدة في صفحة واحدة صورها مكبرة ، و لو لديك كتاب وانج و هو موجود ضمن المراجع على الملتقي تقدر تلاقي نعلونات كتيرة عن هذا الموضوع 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق​


----------



## mohamad elkhateeb (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (2 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله على هذا المجهود يا أخي ...

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abdel-Naser (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## nofal (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## magdygamal_8 (28 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م شهاب (28 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ENG -MOHMMED (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد معرفه كيفيه حساب اقطار مواسير التكييف المركزى ::وكيفيه حساب كميه الصاج المستخدمه فى مسارات الهواء فى التكيف المركزى::وكيفيه اختيار التكييف المركزى::::شكرا ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## ENG -MOHMMED (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم زميلنا المهندس محمد و جميع من تكرموا بالمرور و كرموني بتعليقاتهم 
انا ارجو ان تعيد قراءة الموضوع بتأني و اود ان اقول ،بنعمة من الله ، تم صياغة الموضوع اكثر من عشر مرات على مدار ثماني سنوات ، لتقرأه في ثوان او دقائق و رجائي ان تعطي وقتا لقراءة السطر تلو السطر و هضم مايمكنك منه و حاول ان تضع قائمة اسئلة بما هو منقوص و هو كثير بالتأكيد ربما قصر نظري عن نقاط كثيرة ظننتها اقل اهمية او تركت مساحة للتفكير يكمل غيري لي من خلالها مالا اعلمه ولا زلت اطلب من الاخوة الكرام الذين كالوا لي المديح جزاهم الله خيرا ان يضعوا لي نقاط لم يشملها هذا الجزء من الكتاب 
على كل انا آسف لم اجب على سؤالك و تلك هي الاجابة :
اولا : حدد حمل التبريد المطلوب اداؤه لتكييف المكان وليكن 100 طن تبريد 
ثانيا : اذا كان فرق درجات الحرارة المطلوب ( و هو الشائع ) هو 10 د ف ، اضرب حمل التبريد بالطن في 2.4 جالون / دقيقة تحصل على معدل تدفق المياه المثلجة اللازمة لاعطاء تأثير تبريدي قدره مائة طن تبريد أي 240 جا / د 
ثالثا : للحصول على قطر الماسورة التي يمكنها نقل هذا الماء المثلج من اداة التثليج و هو ما نطلق عليه التشللر او الجللر او معدة تثليج الماء ، لتوزيعه عبر مجموعة من المضخات الي وحدات معالجة الهواء أي وحدات الملف و المروحة او وحدات مناولة الهو معدل تدفق الماء وانا اسمي الجميع بوحدات تداول الهواء تماما مثل تداول العملة للبيع و الشراء و الادخار ،
اضرب معدل تدفق الماء في 0.41 و اقسم حاصل الضرب على سرعة تدفق الماء المسموح بها و التي لاتحدث ضوضاء و تتراوح بين 7 و 10 قدم / ثانية و يحددها صانع التشللر وفقا لاعتباراته التصميمية ، ولتكن 7 ق / د ليكون الجذر التربيعي ( الجذر الثاني ) لناتج القسمة هو قطر الماسورة
المطلوب مقدرا بالبوصة ( الإنش : الإنج ) و يتم تقريب الناتج الي اقرب رقم صحيح متوافر بالاسواق 
رابعا: هذا الحساب يفتح لك الباب لمعرفة قطر التجهيزات التي سيتم تركيبها من محابس و خلافه
عملية الحساب التي ذكرتها الان تنطبق على وحدات تداول الهواء فكل منها سيخصه حصة من الماء المثلج طبقا لما سيحققه من عطاء تبريدي 

ارجو ان يكون الأمر قد وضح 
ولازلت ارحب باسئلتكم


----------



## كابتن اكرم (11 يوليو 2010)

اخي الفاضل م/صبري بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المتميز/قال رسول الله (ص) خير الناس من نفع الناس


----------



## محب الحرمين (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك الرائع انا فاكر ان حدود السرعة 8 والاحتكاك 4 علي الخريطة


----------



## سنان الركابي (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
في البداية احييك على معلوماتك القيمه وبارك الله فيك 
واجهتني مشكله عند start upهي ان الجلرات في اعلى البناية والمضخات في اسفل البنايه عند تشغيل المضخات لايوجد فرق ضغط في الEvaporator هذا اولاً....
ثانياً عند شغيل الجلر يعمل بنسبة 16% ويعطي تحذير بعدم وجود الماء في المبخر ...؟
وهذا التحذير يظهر في الأجهزه الثلاثه .......
ارجو منك الأجابة السريعه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يفضل نقل المضخات لتكون في نفس منسوب التشللرات 
راجع خزان التمدد و مصدر استعواض المياه 
هل أجري أحد تصفية لجزء من الماء المثلج ربما لم يتم استعواض الكمية 
ربما ترتب على ذلك وجود فجوة هوائية داخل الماسورة الرئيسية و يمكنك وضع أذنك على انبوب التغذية القائم : هل تسمع صوت قرقعة ؟ اذا حدث هذا فان عليك بتركيب فاصل هواء أعلا نقطة في مواسير نقل الماء المثلج للسماح للهواء بالتسرب و ان يحل الماء ليكمل عمود الماء ثم شغل 
و ارجوا ان توافينا بالنتيجة 
و اشكرك على اسهامك و مشاركتكم الايجابية وفقكم الله 
وآسف على التأخير فانا باصدفة باشوف موضوعاتي لأن فيه موضوعات راكدة لم يقترب منها احد من زمن طويل فوجدت مشاركتكم الندية


----------



## مصطفي كاد (25 أغسطس 2010)

أنا مؤلف لكتب الحاسب بدار الكتب العلمية للطبع والنشر و يسرني نشر كتبك و المساهمة في كتب تنشرها الدار عن منظومات التكييف و التبريد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الاستاذ مصطفي
كل عام وأنتم بخير و رمضان كريم 
اشكرك على دعوتك الكريمة و ياريت تبعثلي شروط النشر وخاصة ان دار الكتب العلمية تقوم بدور رائد في هذا المجال بما يشرف اي كاتب ان يتعامل معها 
و في انتظار رد حضرتك [email protected]


----------



## د.محبس (25 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك يا مهندس صبري انت طلعت مؤلف كبير كبير 


وانا محظوظ للتعامل معك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 أغسطس 2010)

أكرمك الله ياسيدي 
اشكر لكم متابعتكم 
وسيادتكم سباق بالخير دائما و أنا أرجو الزملاء أن يطلعوا على موضوعات حضرتك في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية ليروا أن قامتك عالية بعطائكم اللامحدود و أنكم عالم واعد امتدادا لأساتذة العراق المبدعين
جزاكم الله كل خير و دائما بخير


----------



## م.وسيم (31 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> لسلام عليكم
> ياتري لو طبعت الكتاب اطبع منه كم نسخة ؟
> افادكم الله



انا احجز نسخه ... :28:


----------



## مهند عامر كمال (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر ابو عبدالله (16 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني
مشكلتي الازليه دائما مع المعادلات 
المعادلات غير مفهومه ومثال على ذلك 
*GPM= MASS FLOW RATE/ DENSITY *

* = TONNAGE * 24/TD *

* = BTUH/ 500TD *

*TD = COOLING RANGE= 10-14F

*​اين المعادله بالظبط وهل ما سوف اكتبه صحيح؟ 
GPM = tonnage *24 / TD
and
GPM =BTUH / (500*TD) 
all the above are correct
???
نرجوا الاجابه يا اخواني


----------



## e-hisham (16 ديسمبر 2010)

عملت الواجب وزياده

لك جزيل الشكر والامتنان على مجهودك الطيب

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mohaned alaa (16 ديسمبر 2010)

يا سلااااام...عمل جميل جدا ومرتب بارك الله فيك
وفي انتظار كتابك :2:


----------



## محمد المنوفى (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير....وزادك علما ونفعا


----------



## مصعب عدالعزيز (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكر*

:56:


----------



## مصعب عدالعزيز (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكر*

[جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك ومتعك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## تامربهجت (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
على مجهودك الممتاز
*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكركم جميعا و بارك الله فيكم ولكم و أتمني لكم مستقبل موفق


----------



## mah_safy (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## eng.moohamed (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا........................ موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## eng.moohamed (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يابشمهندس / اوريد التواصل معك ضرورى جدا فى مواضيع تصميم الانظمة التكيف المركزى لنفسى اعمل فى مجال المقاولات أو المكاتب الاستشارية وهذا الايمل[email protected]


----------



## وائل البرعى (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك زخرا للمهندسين وللأمة الإسلامية وزادك من علمه الذي ينتفع به ان شاء الله 

ونرجو من حضرتك تكملة الموضوع لأنه بالفعل مرجع لأي مهندس
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي ابو عبدالله 
كلامك صحيح مئة بالمئة 
و المعادلتان تعطيك نفس الإجابة
و نسأل الله لكم التوفيق و آسف على تأخر الرد


----------



## رعسشم (20 أبريل 2011)

زى الفل 
جزاك اللة خيرا
طلب منك برجاء طريقة حساب head الطلمبة مع مثال عملى 
ضروررى جدااااااا
وشكرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما
وارجو من ادارة المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أبريل 2011)

و أنا معك ياسيدي
شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## مازن ماس (9 يوليو 2011)

Thanks u


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اساذ صبري افدتنا بعلمك ايام كنا طلاب علم وما زال علمك يساندنا في حياتنا العملية جعلها الله صدقة جارية في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يوليو 2011)

اسأل الله لكم جميعا التوفيق
شكر خاص للزميل الأخ المهندس وائل البرعي الذي يبذل مجهودا محمودا لإعادة ترتيب الكتاب و اعداده للنشر ، جزاه الله عنا و عنكم خيرا


----------



## طارق بويرق (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي المهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## ياسر حسن (26 يوليو 2011)

ألفففففففففففففف مليون شكر وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك اللة كل خير*​


----------



## ghost man (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رجل الصناعة (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ghost man (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على ما قدمة من معلومات 
واتمنا ان يكون لنا اتصال مباشر 
واتمنا ان اعرف كيفية شراء المرجع الذى قمة بكتابتة ومن اين 
ولك جزيل الشكر 


Eng/M.Debian


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على مروركم 
بخصوص المرجع ، ارجو مراجعة الزميل م محمد عبد الرحيم ( محمد ميكانيك )


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]تعريف التشللر: [/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]التشللر عبارة عن معدة لتثليج الماء الي درجة حرارة 5 درجات مئوية او اقل بما لا يصل الي الصفر المئوي [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و يوجد تشللرات ( جمع تشللر ) تقوم بتسقيع محلول مائي مكون من جلايكول و ماء الي ما دون الصفر حيث ان المحلول لا يتجمد و انما يستخدم لتسقيع الماء و تجميده مثلما يحدث في صناعة الثلج او صناعة خلط الخرسانة التي تنقل لمسافات بعيدة لتفادي تلف المخلوط قبل صبه ، و كذلك صناعات البلاستيك و صناعة حبيبات البلاستيك الخام ، و الأيس كريم ، و خلافه .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و التشللر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]chiller[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] عبارة عن معدة تبريد مكونة من [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ضاغط [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]compressor[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] و مكثف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]condenser[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] و مبخر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]evaporator[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] و أجهزة تحكم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]control system[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] و بعض الأجهزة المساعدة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]accessories[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ، لزوم تحسين الأداء ، مثله مثل اي معدة تبريد و لكن بالحجم الذي يناسب الغرض من استخدامه ، و سعره ليس بالرخيص ولكن له فوائد عديدة منها :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1- يمكن نقل المياه المثلجة إلي مسافات بعيدة دون ان تفقد ماتحمله من عطاء تبريدي [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2- استخدام آمن خاصة للمستشفيات و صالات الحاسبات و التحكم و المسارح [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3- الماء هو وسيط التبريد و استبداله غير مكلف [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]4- يمكننا الحصول على عطاءات تبريدية هائلة من تشللر واحد و بحجم مقبول [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و تصنف التشللرات من حيث تبريد المكثف الي تشللرات تبرد مكثفاتها بالهواء ، و تشللرات تبرد مكثفاتها بالماء و الأخيرة تحتاج لمصدر مياه مستمر إما نهر جاري او بئر متجدد المياه او بحيرة متسعة السطح او باستخدام برج تبريد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و يعد استخدام التشللرات من اهم و افضل مايمكن استخدامه للمجمعات المتناثرة المباني و المتعددة الاستخدام و المباني ذات الطوابق المتعددة اكثر من اربعة طوابق و للمستشفيات و الجامعات و للأغراض الصناعية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ورغم تكلفتها المبدئية العالية إلا أنها ذات تكلفة تشغيل مناسبة و تكلفة صيانة تكاد تكون معدومة لمدة 15 سنة تقريبا و اصلاحاتها ليست جسيمة[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]السر الكامن في الماء :[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]يقول تعالي : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و جعلنا من الماء كل شيئ حي[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot] فقد قرن الحياة بالماء و هذا يجعلنا الخوض في اسرار الماء[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]يعتبر الماء وسيط ذات معدل استيعاب حراري أعلا من الهواء نظرا لعظم قيمة الحرارة النوعية للماء [/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]فالحرارة النوعية للهواء = [/FONT]**0.243 BTU / LB F**[FONT=&quot] ، بينما للماء = [/FONT]**1 BTU/LB F*
 *[FONT=&quot]و[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]وكثاافة الهواء = [/FONT]**0.075 Lb/cu feet**[FONT=&quot] بينما كثافة الماء = [/FONT]**62.4 Lb/cu ft*
 *[FONT=&quot]يترتب على ذلك :[/FONT]*
 *· **[FONT=&quot]ان مقدرة الهواء على استبعاب الحرارة لكل قدم مكعب يساوي 3466 مرة قدر استيعاب نفس الحجم من الهواء للحرارة ، و بالتالي فان الاستيعاب الحراري للماء [/FONT]**water thermal (heat) capacity**[FONT=&quot] ، اي العطاء التبريدي او الحراري يكون كبيرا جدا بالاضافة الي امكانية نقل الماء عابرا انابيب ( مواسير ) ، معزولة حراريا ، محتفظا بهذه الحرارة لمسافات بعيدة بدون ان يفقدها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
 *· **[FONT=&quot]يتم التحكم في العطاء التبريدي المطلوب لتغطية غرفة او حيز بتمرير القدر الكافي من الماء المثلج او الحار في انابيب ملف التبريد او التدفئة المتواجد داخل وحدة تداول الهواء حيث يتبادل الماء مع الهواء حرارته و بالتالي نحصل على درجة الحرارة المريحة لكل حيز على حدة و بالتالي تتحقق الخصوصية للمكان .[/FONT]*
 *· **[FONT=&quot]أي أنه على عكس نظام التمدد المباشر في الوحدات المجزأة فإنه يتم تحقيق فارق درجات حرارة لكل وحدة مناولة هواء على حدة دون المساس بدرجة حرارة الماء المثلج المتولد في معدة تبريد الماء المركزية ( التشللر [/FONT]**chiller or chilled water equipment **[FONT=&quot] ) ، رغم امكانية التحكم في درجة حرارة الماء الناتج من التشللر .[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]بينما في وحدات التمدد المباشر يكون الهواء الصادر ذو درجة حرارة لا يمكن تغييرها بتغير ظروف الحيز الذي يتم تغذيته لأن وحدة التكثيف تصدر سائل الفريون بدرجة حرارة محددة الى ملف المبخر و بالتالي فالهواء الصادر من الوحدة بعد مروره على ملف المبخر يتم توزيعه بنفس درجة الحرارة و الاستيعاب الحراري على غرف متعددة ولا يمكن التحكم الجزئي في الاستيعاب الحراري الا بتوقيف ضواغط وحدة التكثيف . و بالتالي فان توقف الضاغط مرهون بتحقيق درجة حرارة الغرفة ، أي غرفة ، و تشغيل الضاغط ايضا مرهون بتناقص درجة حرارة أي غرفة عن ما هو مقنن . و قد عالجت المكيفات المجزأة ذات وحدة التكثيف المركزية الأم هذه النقطة ولكن بتكلفة أعلا[/FONT]*
 *· **[FONT=&quot]و لأن : [/FONT]*

 *· **[FONT=&quot]يتيح استخدام الماء المثلج في أعمال التكييف المركزي القيام بأعمال الصيانة دون المساس بوحدات الغرف الأخري فلكل وحدة مناولة هواء يكون موجودا مجموعة صمامات تحكم خاصة بها و بالتالي يمكن فصلها عن المنظومة دون ان يؤثر ذلك على أداء منظومة التكييف بالمبني .[/FONT]*
 *· **[FONT=&quot]و بينما تتيح وحدات التمدد المباشر عطاء ثابت [/FONT]**constant air flow**[FONT=&quot] من الهواء قدره [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]400 ق م د مقابل كل طن تبريد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، فان استخدام الماء المثلج يعطي معدلات تدفق هواء تتناسب مع متطلبات الحيز .[/FONT]*
 *· **[FONT=&quot]عدم وجود خطورة من تسرب الماء و لذلك يفضل استخدام التشللرات في المستشفيات و مباني التجمعات السكنية و الادارية الكثيفة ، فالمعلوم ان الفريونات عندما تحترق تنتج غازات خانقة و سامة فضلا عن شراهتها لامتصاص الأكسجين اذا ما انتشرت في الجو .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و لأن التشللرات يتم تركيبها بعيدا عن المكان المكيف فانه لا توجد خطورة من تسرب الفريون ، لأنه سيتبدد ثبل وصوله .[/FONT]*
 *· **[FONT=&quot]يقلل استخدام منظومة الماء المثلج لتكييف الهواء من اطوال مسارات الهواء و بالتالي ينعكس على التكلفة المبدئية للمنظومة كما ان سهولة نقل الماء المثلج عبر انابيب يتيح الاستخدام الأمثل لمساحات المبني . فتمديد مسارات هواء بين وحدة مدمجة و المكان المراد تكييفه يحتاج لمناور تتسع لمسارت هواء الامداد و مسارات الهواء المرتجع بينما مسارات الماء لا تحتاج الي مناور ذات مساحات كبيرة .[/FONT]*
 *· **[FONT=&quot]التكلفة المبدئية لمنظومة التشللرات أعلا من تلك ذو التمدد المباشر لكن تكلفة الصيانة السنوية لمنظومات التمدد المباشر تكون أعلا و تحتاج فترة زمنية أكبر.[/FONT]*
 *· **[FONT=&quot]وحدات تسقيع الماء يتم تبريد مكثفاتها بأحد طريقتين اما بالماء الجاري أو بالهواء .[/FONT]*
 *· **[FONT=&quot]يراعي عند اختيار وحدات التشللرات التي يبرد مكثفاتها بالماء ان تبريد المكثفات يحتاج 3جالون في الدقيقة لكل طن تبريد و بالتالي يجب توفير مصدر للماء الجاري ، او انشاء برج تبريد ، مع مراعاة تعويض البخر الذي يفقد اثناء تداول الماء عبر برج التبريد ، و يبلغ هذا البخر حوالي 2% من كمية الماء المتداولة في برج التبريد .[/FONT]*
 *· **[FONT=&quot]هذا المعدل المفقود من مياه تبريد المكثفات لا يجب الاستهانة به ، فلو افترضنا ان المطلوب وحدة تنتج مائة طن تبريد فهذا يعني استخدام 300 جالون ماء كل دقيقة لتبريد المكثفات و أنه يتم فقد 6 جالونات منها تتبخر في برج التبريد كل دقيقة [/FONT]**6 GPM**[FONT=&quot] و هو مايعني رقم كبير سنويا . [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​


----------



## eng.moohamed (11 يناير 2012)

لك التحية والاحترام والتقدير مهندسنا الخبير جزاك الله خير ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا عن كل من قرأ هذة المعلومات المفيدة من صاحب علم ومعرفة


----------



## عاطف 58 (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير أستاذنا مهندس صبري سعيد وأثقل الله ميزان حسناتك وغفرالله لك ولوالديك .


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس صبري
ياريت تعطى نبذة عن

Constant Volume & Variable Volume Chiller Pumping system


Primary only & Primary Secondary Pumping​


----------



## adiloman (26 يناير 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (26 يناير 2012)

عمر ابو عبدالله قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني
> مشكلتي الازليه دائما مع المعادلات
> المعادلات غير مفهومه ومثال على ذلك
> 
> ...


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
المشكلة انه عند نقل النص تجد اختلافات في ترتيب الكلمات 
ترتيبك للمعادلات صحيح
و انا بصدد طباعة الكتاب وستكون النسخة في حدود 25 دولار و سيتم بطباعة على قدر الحاجزين 
و شكرا على مروركم


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (28 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mekawyyy (29 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس صبرى على كل ماتقدمه بالمنتدى وياريت اريد معرفه كيف يتم حجز نسخه من الكتاب علما بأنى متواجد بالرياض واريد الحصول على نسخه من الكتاب 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابومنال عباس (30 مارس 2012)

عمل طيب جدا ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر كل من يرغب في الحصول على الكتاب 
و سيتم طرح عملية الحجز في موضوع منفصل ليسجل الزملاء رغبتهم حتي يمكن حصر العدد المطلوب و سيلي ذلك تحديد حساب لايداع القيمة فيه و سيصلكم الكتاب بإذن الله اينما كنتم 
و جاري عمل اضافات جديدة استوجبتها اسئلة الزملاء


----------



## أحمد سمير ابراهيم (1 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن اين قانون حساب خزان التمدد


----------



## Asaad Mohamed Khal (6 مايو 2012)

الله اديك العافية والصحة ------ وشكراً


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (6 مايو 2012)

*تماماً كما عهدنا عنك : السخاء فى العطاء وعدم كتمان العلم

**رزقك الله علماً واسعاً نافعاً وألحقنى بك ..*


----------



## مهندس عموره (7 مايو 2012)

تمام .................بوركت ...............وديما مميز


----------



## ELSAID THABET (21 يونيو 2012)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك أن شاء الله


----------



## حيدراكرم (22 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الكبير بش مهندس صبري وياريت وضع هذه المعلومات في ملف pdf لتعم الفائده على الجميع
مع شكري وتقديري لهذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (22 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي م . سعد على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابراهيم شكاح (4 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورين على مروركم 
بالنسبة للكتاب رجاء مراجعة موضوع دعوة لاقتناء كتاب المرجع العملي


----------



## حمدي النمر (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وفضله


----------



## حمدي النمر (6 نوفمبر 2012)

عمل طيب جدا ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بسيوني حسن (11 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر علي هذا الجهود الجبار للمهندس صبري وارجو الافاده عند حدوث تقليل للاقطار المواسير عن المطلوب ماذ يحدث وكيفية علاج المشكله بدون تغير الموسير


----------



## نتانجن (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله مهندس صبري دائما متميز وعطاء ربنا يبارك في اولادك ويرزقهم العلم والفهم والصحة


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام الصديق (21 فبراير 2013)

انا فى السعوية حاليا ينفع احجز؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

مرحبا بك و اتمني لكم التوفيق 
اتبع ماهو موجود في موضوع اقتناء الكتاب الذي كتبه الزميل محمد ميكانيك


----------



## ندهى (28 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (21 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير وزادك في العلم


----------



## drmady (24 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك استاذى الكبير صبري سعيد


----------



## SAMEH7777 (25 مايو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> اتمني اكون عملت الواجب
> التالي سيكون عن المحابس و المضخات المستخدمة في اعمال التكييف بالماء البارد



بارك الله فيك استاذنا العزيز


----------



## مستر هندسة (26 مايو 2013)

مشكور استاذ صبري على مجهودك الرائع والغير محدود


----------



## aboali mahfouz (1 مايو 2014)

ربنا يجازي حضرتك كل خير بشمهندس صبري


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 مايو 2014)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم 
و من يري نقصا فيما كتبت أرجو ان يتفضل بإدراج مايراه في حاجة لتفصيل أكثر و أكون شاكرا


----------



## alaa ramadan (20 مايو 2014)

انا اسف بس لية سؤال لحاضرتك استاذنا العظيم المهندس صبرى 
بتقول فى المعادلة q= 2.4 * t.r 
عند فرق درجات 10 درجة فهرنهيت مظبوط 
و انا قرائتها فى اشرى 6 درجات مئوية 
ارجوا التوضيح جزاك الله عنا خيراً استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 مايو 2014)

شكرا مهندس علاء على التلميح هل من الممكن ترسل لي صورة الصفحة التي قرأتها و أنا اعتقد انه لو قرأتها في النسخة التي بالوحدات البريطانية ستجد الرقم 10 د ف مظبوط


----------



## alaa ramadan (20 مايو 2014)

ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير مهندس صبرى
انا اسف لية سؤال تانى و اعذرنى 
فى حالة closed loop فى التشيلر بالنسبة للمضخات الخاصة بها 
لانقوم بحساب static pressure لها و نكتفى بالماقيد بس الخاصة بالكيعان و المحابس 
ارجوا التوضيح و انا اسف لكثرة الاسئلة مرة تانية


----------



## hamza112005 (21 مايو 2014)

عاشت ايدك استاذ على هذا الشرح الوافي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## البراء سامح (27 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## thebigcaptin (14 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير , مع رجاء الرفع بصيغة pdf


----------



## wael.infinity (27 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
ارجوا التوضيح بالصور قواعد chilled water piping under ground فى المشاريع الكبيره
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wael.infinity (27 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا علي الشرح الوافي فى مجال التكييف و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2014)

wael.infinity قال:


> شكرا علي الشرح الوافي فى مجال التكييف و جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله خيرا و هذا ما أفاض الله به عليّ من نعمة


----------



## toktok66 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

سؤاااال؟
هل يتم عزل المضخه ؟!!
واذا لا ماهو حملها الحراري المضاف للمياه المثلجه؟؟!


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على مروركم جميعا و تعليقاتكم 
بالنسبة لتفاصيل خطوط المياه المدفونة فهي موجودة في كتابي بالتفصيل و بالصور التشريحية و الجداول في حوالي مائة صفحة أو يزيد ، و ليس هذا دعاية و لكن لزم التنويه 
بالنسبة لعزل المضخة :أولا أسعدني مرورك و اهتمامك و كنت اتمني ان تكون واحدا ممّن اقتنوا كتابي لا لشيئ فالموضوع غير ربحي مطلقا الآن حتي يأذن الله بطباعة منخفضة التكلفة ، إلا لأني أعلم أنك ثاقب الفكر عميق الخبرة و يهمني رأيك و اضافاتك بما يخدم الزملاء في الطبعة القادمة 
هذه عملية معقدة بسبب شكل غلاف المضخة و مساحة سطحه و سمك بدنه و الخامة التي يصنع منها خاصة لو كانت سبيكة ، و اذا أردت العزل الحراري لغلاف المضخة فبإمكانك استخدام طبقة من الفوم عالي الكثافة أو عمل قميص من المطاط الرغوي عالي الكثاف ، و لكن المعتاد أن يبدأ العزل من رقبة استقبال أو تسليم الماء للمضخة 
بخصوص معدلات انتقال الحرارة من عنفة المضخة و محورها وعبر غلافها لم يسبق أن حسبتها على أساس أن كلاهما يكون مغمور تماما في الماء المثلج و مهما كانت قيمة الحرارة المتولدة أو المتسربة عبر الغلاف فانها تتبدد مع الغمر بالماء المثلج و لم يصل إلي يدي بحث في ذلك و إن لديكم مثل هذا البحث و أعلم أن في جعبتكم الكثير من فضل الله تعالي فارجو التكرم بتزويدي و الزملاء به جزاكم الله خيرا و أنا أقر بأستاذيتك زميلنا العزيز توكتوك


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (7 نوفمبر 2014)

دكتور صبرى ممكن حضرتك تعمل موضوع عن حسابات الطلمبات


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (8 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*حسابات المضخات*



أشرف الطحلاوى قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر



بمشيئة الله و ان كان الموضوع موجود في كتابي المرشد العملي لكني سأتحدث فيه بتوسع أكبر و الله المستعان و سيكون ضمن دورة في نظم معالجة الهواء بالماء المثلج لأغراض التكييف ستتم بالتعاون مع >تدريبي< بمجرد الانتهاء من الإعداد لها


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (29 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## londonw2 (1 فبراير 2015)

*دكتور صبرى سعيد* *toktok66*


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

